# BackSlash (\) ausgeben



## Hannibal (18. April 2005)

Ich möchte in einem Script Pfadangaben ausgeben, diese sind nichtmal dynamisch, sondern einfach 4 Pfade welche ich je nach Bedingung ausgeben muss.

Diese möchte ich eigentlich als String augeben, doch kann ich kein BackSlash mit echo ausgeben.

Wenn ich \ mache, dann wird ja der String unterbrochen, wie muss ich das den anstellen?

ich möchte z.B.

K:\Ordner\Ordner2\


----------



## yson (18. April 2005)

um ein Backslash ausgeben zu können, musst du es
quoten. Sprich einen weiteren Backslash davor einfügen.

K:\\Ordner\\Ordner2\\


----------



## Hannibal (18. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Klappt


----------



## Hannibal (18. April 2005)

Leider habe ich nun festgestellt, dass wenn ich die Einträge nun in der Datenbank anschaue, dort aber \\ gespeichert sind.

Was nun?


----------



## yson (18. April 2005)

...dann benutzt du beim Einfügen in die Datenbank die Funktion stripslashes.
http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.stripslashes.php


----------



## Hannibal (18. April 2005)

nun funktioniert das ganze so wie es soll 

danke


----------

